# javafx MediaPlayer sound problem



## gerdgerdgerd (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit JavaFX und mit Mp3 Sounds. Die Sounds werden abgespielt sobald eine definierte Taste gedrückt wird. Das Abspielen funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut, jedoch ertönt ein kurzes "kratzen" am Anfang. Spiele ich den gleichen Sound beispielsweise mit dem VLC Player ab, habe ich diese Problem nicht. Hier ist ein Auszug aus meinem JavaFX Quellcode:


```
var player = MediaPlayer {
   repeatCount:MediaPlayer.REPEAT_NONE
};
 
function play_intro() {
   var file:File = new File("mp3/sound.mp3");
   player.pause();
   player.media = Media {source: file.toURI().toURL().toExternalForm()};
   player.play();
}
```

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## CroniD (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, hmm ... was soll das
[JAVA=7]player.pause();[/code]
?? Du pausierst genau genommen an der Stelle ... nichts. Vielleicht liegs ja daran. In einigen anderen Media Frameworks passieren solche Kratze manchmal genau wegen solchen Fehlern (in manchen).

Ein gutes vollständigen Beispiel kannst du hier einsehen: JavaFX Example Code | DraggableMP3Player | JavaFX Demo (auf der linken Seite findest du die Links zum Quellcode)


----------



## Kr0e (16. Mai 2010)

Kann an JMC (Java Media Classes, JavaFX) liegen, Java hat so seine Probleme mit Medienwiedergabe. Kann am Aufruf von "pause()"
liegen, hatte aber ein ähnliches Problem und bei mir lags an schlechten Codecs. JavaFx nutzt ja die installierten Codecs auf deinem OS. Manchmal kanns da Konflikte geben welchen Codec JMC nutzt. Als ich ein komplettes Codec Pack installiert habe und alle anderen (Divx,Nero Showtime) deinstalliert habe, wars bei mir weg. Im sun Forum hatte mal ein Entwickler gemutmaßt, dass es daran liegt, dass mehrere Codecs gleichzeitig die Datei abspielen und weil Festplatten lesen seriell ist, kanns da mal ein Anfangsruckler geben... Aber sind nur Möglichkeiten falls das Entfernen vom pause() nix bringt...

Gruß,
Chris


----------

